# Photos: 2009 Muay Thai Championships 08/30/2009 Las Vegas, Nevada



## ultravista (Sep 3, 2009)

Photos from the August 30th 2009 Muay Thai Championships Fights in Las Vegas, Nevada.

Gallery
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=46009

Bouts
- Dong Dong Xu vs. Jack Thames
- Chike Lindsey vs. Chaz Mulkey
- Yenan Zheng vs. Christine Toledo
- Scotty Leffler vs. Martin Hench
- Bryce Krause vs. Raul Rodriguez
- Hou Xu vs. Shawn Yarborough
- Yan Xu vs. Baxter Humby
- Hung Xiang Wang vs. Joe Schilling
- Kang En vs. Kevin Ross

More photos in the galleries ...


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## ultravista (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## ToddLange (Sep 4, 2009)

wow i really like these shots! what lens were you usin?


----------



## ocular (Sep 4, 2009)

I prefer your bw gallery


----------



## ultravista (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you, I am a huge fan of black and white. Combat Sports are a great source for high contrast B&W - especially when the sweat and blood is flying ....


----------



## Flower Child (Sep 4, 2009)

Great, crystal clear shots! That last black and white really makes a statement. I bet somebody would pay good money for these!


----------



## Moe (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome. Love the photos.

The second pic -- are my eyes deceiving me, or is that guy fighting with only a partial arm? If so, that is bad a$$!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 4, 2009)

Very well done.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DRoberts (Sep 4, 2009)

Great shots. Excellent capture of action and emotion.


----------



## ultravista (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone, the fighter in question is Baxter Humby.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the last one.  The perspective is just perfect.


----------



## schumionbike (Sep 4, 2009)

beautiful images, the last one is insane!!!


----------



## polymoog (Sep 5, 2009)

Really great shots, sharp and clear, and the timing is perfect


----------



## ultravista (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## cassio (Sep 8, 2009)

great timing!

great shot of the lady fighters.  we get to feel her pain!  ouch!!

--
Follow my travel blog, Adventure Travel Asia!
Get email updates here


----------



## PushingTin (Sep 23, 2009)

great shots - someone asked earlier what lens u used, I too would like to know


----------



## schumionbike (Oct 1, 2009)

From the exif on his website, it look like there were shot with a midrange zoom with f2.8 aperture so I'm guessing Nikon 24-70 f2.8.


----------



## Outrageous (Oct 1, 2009)

i lvoe the last one.  the expression is wonderful as well as getting lucky with his arms


----------

